# Service Stabilitrack, Service Traction Control, Brakes Overheated



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd take it in. They should be able to find some history codes. Something probably didn't get assembled right from the factory. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

atdauph said:


> Unfortunately, I posted my first post on the forum was yesterday, and today, I'm posting here.
> 
> Yesterday driving home in the pouring rain in my 2012 LTZ. I had a message come up "Service Stabilitrack" and the Stabilitrack symbol on the dash lit up.
> 
> ...



atdauph,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had some similar messages recently on my GM pickup truck and they turned out to be due to a squirrel chewing through one of the wires near the front wheel. Lots of squirrels in my area. Hope it turns out to be an easy fix for you. In my case it wasn't a warranty repair but it turned out my comprehensive auto insurance covered it.


----------



## toughchic2325 (Aug 5, 2012)

i am buying a 2012 cruze... i have had it 2 months and it has just now 4000 miles on it... for the second time now the messages come up saying "breaks overheated" and "service traction control" the dealer told me that they needed to replace a part but cant get it due to part restriction from GM... i am very unhappy and feel very unsafe in my new car... i feel i have wasted hard earned money on a car that has already had a recall and now this issue... any advise??? BTW both times this has happened it was it was a sunshiny day... no water on the roads or anything... the dealer told me when it happens to pull over and cut the car off and restart it and it should clear the code... i want to know the true reason this is happening and i want it fixed... when the msg saying "breaks overheated" comes on i do feel a difference in the breaks....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

atdauph said:


> I called the dealer and he said to bring it in if it does it again, but it was likely due to the hard rain getting into a electrical connector or sensor.


Take it in and have the dealership check all the connectors and any other electrical connections. Part of the recall for the Manual Cruzen is to rewrap the electrical connections for the power steering.


----------



## atdauph (Jun 20, 2012)

I took it to the dealer and they said they 're-calibrated' some brake pressure sensor. I seriously doubt this will fix anything, we will see during the next rain.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

toughchic2325 said:


> i am buying a 2012 cruze... i have had it 2 months and it has just now 4000 miles on it... for the second time now the messages come up saying "breaks overheated" and "service traction control" the dealer told me that they needed to replace a part but cant get it due to part restriction from GM... i am very unhappy and feel very unsafe in my new car... i feel i have wasted hard earned money on a car that has already had a recall and now this issue... any advise??? BTW both times this has happened it was it was a sunshiny day... no water on the roads or anything... the dealer told me when it happens to pull over and cut the car off and restart it and it should clear the code... i want to know the true reason this is happening and i want it fixed... when the msg saying "breaks overheated" comes on i do feel a difference in the breaks....




toughchic2325,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## atdauph (Jun 20, 2012)

The computer threw all 3 errors again yesterday, this time with no rain, back to the dealer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Next time this happens, immediately stop as fast as you can without using your brakes until you get to a low speed. Turn off the car and get out. Use your hand, carefully, and touch each wheel. If they aren't excessively hot it's not the brakes themselves. Then let the dealership know about your "hand test" of the brake temps. My guess is you have an electrical problem sending spurious signals to the ECU.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

atdauph said:


> The computer threw all 3 errors again yesterday, this time with no rain, back to the dealer.




atdauph,
Thank you for the updates. I would like to apologize for this issue that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to get a service request open for you with GM. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## atdauph (Jun 20, 2012)

I talked to the dealer, they have been in contact with Chevy tech support, and they are overnight shipping a brake pressure modulator valve to replace the original.

Cruze in the shop for 2 days now, but at least they gave me a rental at no cost to me.


----------



## atdauph (Jun 20, 2012)

Just picked up the Cruze from the dealer. They changed the BPMV (Brake pressure modulator valve), calibrated everything, and bled the break lines.

So far so good.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

atdauph said:


> Just picked up the Cruze from the dealer. They changed the BPMV (Brake pressure modulator valve), calibrated everything, and bled the break lines.
> 
> So far so good.



atdauph,
I am happy to hear that the dealer was able to get your Cruze fixed. Please contact me if you have any further questions, comments or concerns that I can assist you with. Hope you have a great weekend! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## hhall4211 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the same issues, minus the overheated brakes. I bought a brand new Chevy cruze eco in May 2011. We drove to Vegas at the end of that same month. That is when the lights first came on. Service power steering... Service stabilitrak... and Service Traction control. I brought it to the dealership when we got home to Wyoming. After the dealership gave it back to me a few days later, the lights still came back on. The steering wheel was actually harder to turn when the lights came on.
I have brought my car in a total of 5 times over the course of 1.5 years for the lights coming on still. It has been in the shop longer than a month, total time. 
The last time I brought it in (December 2012), they drove 148miles in 2 days!! They guaranteed that I wouldn't be back... I drove into the parking lot, and turned the wheel back and forth all the way, got the lights back on, and drove right back into the shop!!!
This week, I have been in contact with Chevy/GM with complaints of the lights still coming on. (We drove across the country this month...and in the rain, the lights came on 3x in one week).
Chevy wants me to bring it back to the same dealership, who can't figure it out by the way, an go from there... Guess we will have to drive back across the country "SAFELY."

I am furious with Chevy and am worried about the safety of my car and the passengers since we drive it so much!!! So I completely understand how frustrating those lights are to all of you too!!!

Heather


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

atdauph said:


> Just picked up the Cruze from the dealer. They changed the BPMV (Brake pressure modulator valve), calibrated everything, and bled the break lines.
> 
> So far so good.


 I don’t want to be pessimistic but in my opinion this is not done yet. The malfunction seems to be the traction control system that orders to the brakes how to react, independently. The overheating is a reaction only to this malfunction. I have similar issue but without the brakes overheat warning. When the lights start blinking (traction & stability) I also get the “Service Stabili Track”warning. I can feel that the brakes engage when this happens. I was able to get a recording today so I’ll go to the dealer soon. It happens to me let’s say once in a week…


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I went to the dealer. They said there were too many codes that they didn't understand what was wrong. Codes have been cleared and now they are testing my car too see what code comes first. It will take a while, when I drive the car it happens only once in a week.... It will be a long game.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I went to the dealer. They said there were too many codes that they didn't understand what was wrong. Codes have been cleared and now they are testing my car too see what code comes first. It will take a while, when I drive the car it happens only once in a week.... It will be a long game.


When there are too many errors reported, finding the first one is critical as many of the other errors are driven by that first one. Did your dealership ask you to return even if you don't have any indicators? Not all errors will reflect in dash warnings.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello CRUISE-CRUZE,

I'm sorry to hear that you have experienced issues with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into your case for you. If this is something you would like my assistance with, please private message me your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

I look forward to your reply,

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

obermd said:


> When there are too many errors reported, finding the first one is critical as many of the other errors are driven by that first one. Did your dealership ask you to return even if you don't have any indicators? Not all errors will reflect in dash warnings.


They still have my car and will drive test it again on Monday. If nothing new will appear then I’ll take back the car and drive it until the next event.


----------



## supersquint (Dec 6, 2013)

I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze from a used dealer with 45k mi on it. This is the 1st Chevy I've ever owned. On my way home from buying the car I had this same issue. I have been into their service dept 4 times, and they now won't do anything to fix this. I am so dissapointed. Now I have a car I've had less than a week that I WAS thrilled about- now I am worried! 

I have now had this happen 3 times, even after having the brake recall from Oct done. Can someone give me some guidance as to what actually fixed this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

supersquint, 

We can certainly reach out to your Chevrolet dealership on your behalf. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mednck (Nov 3, 2019)

I am having my service stabilitrack light and traction control light come on. Car only has 56k on it. It’s had rack and pinion replaced under a service bulletin because I was having issues and now this rack and pinion is leaking and it hasn’t been that many miles ago. Car has been a lemon since I bought it. Dealership is rude and of no help. I have wasted hard earned money on a car that stays in the shop more than it does on the road. Thoroughly disgusted with this car.


----------

